# Margin of error ordering



## wfolk2015 (May 11, 2018)

Just curious if there is a rule of thumb for some of you when ordering your T-Shirts (or other items for that matter) to allow for some error in printing. In other words, if you have an order for 20 red t-shirts, how many extra, if any, do you order to allow for misprints etc.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

It all depends on how difficult, and costly, it is to order replacements in case of a mess up. If you have free shipping from your wholesaler and they are within a day of delivery, then don't order anything. 

Otherwise, you'll have to order 1 of every size- eventually resulting in a mish-mosh of colors and styles you'll have no idea what to do with.


----------



## wfolk2015 (May 11, 2018)

Thanks for the reply! Totally makes sense


----------



## Derbist (May 3, 2021)

I had several funny situations.


----------

